# The butter movie



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

50 minutes of ground tricks?! I got bored after just 1 minute


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Jesus, I can hardly believe those are snowboards. Hope these guys like doing nothing but butter-tricks, because you ain't going no where else on the mountain riding spaghetti shit like that.

Mount Fuji in the background looks like fun though :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a guy at Breck that puts them to shame. His nickname is Butters and he lives in South Park. Yes the character is named after him.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Jesus, I can hardly believe those are snowboards. Hope these guys like doing nothing but butter-tricks, because you ain't going no where else on the mountain riding spaghetti shit like that.


HAHAHAHA:laugh: 

Flat ground tricks are fun to do while riding on the cat track.....defanitly wouldnt want to watch a movie on them, that would be just too boring.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Ooo girly cat track butters whoopee. Let's see some manly aggressive at speed buttering. (not that I can)


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Too... much... butter...

I didn't think it was possible during a video about snowboarding but I got bored also...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What bugs me about these types of videos is the excessive cutting. You pretty much never get to actually see anyone actually do an actual trick. Four or five cuts in a single MFM butter, you kind of wonder how many takes that took.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

why so much hate for the butters?
i think these are pretty sick


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Ground work is really popular in Japan because the snowboarding scene is much more closely tied to the street skating scene. Here, vert freestyle across 3 disciplines (BMX, skate, Inline skating) has been the heavy emphasis for years before freestyle snowboarding really kind of took off and went full on mainstream in the late 90's. Street comps where never given the same level of precedence or attention. So when snowboarding did catch on, naturally it went the same way (vert) eventually maturing the slopestyle scene too.

The result street snowboarding and consequently, buttering, isn't nearly as popular. If you ask me, the Japanese area bit too obssessed with ground work. I have a friend who lived in Japan and became obssessed with their culture - a real otaku or whatever they call themselves - and I constantly am forced to watch the newest buttering edit. I'm also stuck buttering the greens half the day, too. Boring.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

I love watching flatland trick videos! It's amazing what these guys can do. Here's another one from "Masters of ground" for old time's sake.

http://youtu.be/9s7MZ3yjf-c


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Board with the World Part 2 of 5 - YouTube

Even the master buttered a little.


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Ground work is really popular in Japan because the snowboarding scene is much more closely tied to the street skating scene. Here, vert freestyle across 3 disciplines (BMX, skate, Inline skating) has been the heavy emphasis for years before freestyle snowboarding really kind of took off and went full on mainstream in the late 90's. Street comps where never given the same level of precedence or attention. So when snowboarding did catch on, naturally it went the same way (vert) eventually maturing the slopestyle scene too.
> 
> The result street snowboarding and consequently, buttering, isn't nearly as popular. If you ask me, the Japanese area bit too obssessed with ground work. I have a friend who lived in Japan and became obssessed with their culture - a real otaku or whatever they call themselves - and I constantly am forced to watch the newest buttering edit. I'm also stuck buttering the greens half the day, too. Boring.


I don't disagree with you; it would be dumb to argue that vert doesn't get a helluva lot more media attention when compared to street & park. But vert was the last thing I was thinking about when I commented about the vid being boring.

I don't really equate that video to street skating; in my mind, that video would be more comparable to watching a 50min. video of no one but Rodney Mullen. Are the tricks unique and difficult? Yes. But, does it get repetitious and boring? Double yes.



kung-POW said:


> I love watching flatland trick videos! It's amazing what these guys can do. Here's another one from "Masters of ground" for old time's sake.
> 
> SNOWBOARD MASTER OF GROUND 1-2 ( butter , flatland , flateos ) - YouTube


Anyone else notice there's like three sequences that are exactly the same between both this video and the one in the op?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I wanted to commit seppuku...if I had to watch all 50 minutes I'd probably go Battle Royale on everyone within cutting distance.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it blasphemous for me to say I find most snowboard videos boring? The last big movie before art of flight I fell asleep a few minutes in. I think it all gets repetitive no matter what


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

trevk#07 said:


> I don't disagree with you; it would be dumb to argue that vert doesn't get a helluva lot more media attention when compared to street & park. But vert was the last thing I was thinking about when I commented about the vid being boring.
> 
> I don't really equate that video to street skating; in my mind, that video would be more comparable to watching a 50min. video of no one but Rodney Mullen. Are the tricks unique and difficult? Yes. But, does it get repetitious and boring? Double yes.


I think most cross discipline riders you see competing or filming lots of street style edits in either are an example of how you naturally get street skaters picking up snowboarding and gravitating toward street stuff rather than vert or slopestyle. Most of the ThirtyTwo team riders are very competent skaters and could probably skate for the Etnies brand, too. I know JP and Simon do some back country stuff, but they're really known for their street edits and riding.

Then you have guys like Shaun White who is cross disciplined agian, but vert in both.

Japan has a very strong street skating scene that generates a lot of street style riders, hence the abundance of butterers that come from Japan. Japan, in general, has a very strong snowboard culture, but their freestyle culture is almost predominantly street skaters who crossed over.

So while buttering might not be the same as street skating, it seems thats just what street skaters gravitate towards when they cross over. That and shooting street parts.


----------

